# Scott CR1 Pro headset question



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

I have recently got an '07 Scott CR1 Pro frame and forks, but it has no headset. There is already a bearing race on the forks, and no star fangled nut in the steerer tube.

Can anyone tell me what headset comes stock so I can buy one, and also what do | do about the star fangled nut situation?


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

I've just bought a Ritchey Drop In Campag one, but the bearings don't fit into the frame


----------



## carboncyclingfool (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, I have a 2005 Team Issue and my headset is an FSA ACB model. Works great.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks carboncyclingfool, have ordered one, but there seems to be different bearing angles available on these. Don't suppose you know the bearing angles on yours?


----------



## carboncyclingfool (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, I haven't been on the forum for a week. Hopefully you have resolved your headset issue. If not, it is 45 degree bearing angle.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Managed to get the right sized bearings, but the top cone on all the headsets I've tried have been 46mm and the Scott headtube is 50mm so it looks a bit strange as it's smaller


----------

